# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Presas y Represas >  la reparación de las presas de El Renegado y El Infierno (Ceuta)

## ben-amar

1,5 millones de euros para la reparación de las presas de El Renegado y El Infierno (Ceuta) y de instalaciones de la C. H. Guadalquivir (Melilla)

Posted: 13 Jun 2010 09:36 AM PDT

El Consejo de Ministros ha dado el visto bueno a obras de emergencia para reparar los daños producidos, en 2010, en las presas de El Renegado y El Infierno, en la Ciudad de Ceuta, y en las instalaciones de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir, en la Ciudad de Melilla.

Estas obras, ejecutadas por el Ministerio de Medio Ambiente y Medio Rural y Marino (MARM), cuentan con un presupuesto de 1.500.000 euros y repararán los daños producidos en ambas Ciudades Autónomas por los temporales de lluvia. Son los siguientes:

- Caminos de circunvalación de los embalses de embalses de El Renegado y El Infierno (Ciudad de Ceuta).
- Caminos de acceso a la presa de El Renegado (Ciudad de Ceuta).

- Azud situado aguas abajo de la presa de El Infierno (Ciudad de Ceuta), para contener arrastres procedentes de los desagües de la presa.

- Cubierta de la estación de tratamiento de agua potable (ETAP) y planta de afino (Ciudad de Melilla).

- Tubería del buque tanque que discurre por el lecho del cauce del río de Oro, así como otros tramos del citado cauce (Ciudad de Melilla).

- Canalización eléctrica de suministro a las instalaciones de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir en la Ciudad de Melilla.

Fuente.- MARM

google_ad_client = "pub-9954009205700144"; google_ad_slot = "0305785559"; google_ad_width = 468; google_ad_height = 60;
Etiquetas: Guadalquivir

----------

